# New Zealand barge MARANGAI



## davidships

In 1976 something reportedly built by Lobnitz & Co, Renfrew in 1955 (or thereabouts) was converted, probably by Sims Engineering Ltd at Port Chalmers into a the mooring maintenance barge MARANGAI for New Zealand Steel's operation at Kawhia.

302gt 157nt 33.27 x 10.66 x 2.37m
reg Auckland 1976, ON 349138
Still in operation, though now unregistered.

Anyone know what she was previously?


----------



## spongebob

David, check the spelling of the barge name, it may be Mairangi or marangia.
Gai at the end sounds aboriginal like gundi gai 

Bob


----------



## eriskay

The vessel built by Lobnitz & Company of Renfrew in 1955 was the 310 GRT Barge *MARANGAI*, O.N. 349138, and I believe she was originally built as a Barge.

I understand Marangai is located on New Zealand's North Island.


----------



## davidships

Whatever she was, she was not built as MARANGAI. The hull has the looks of the former Mersey Docks floating cranes ATLAS and TITAN from that era but the dimensions, particularly beam, are no match. But there were various pieces of dredging plant built by Lobnitz around that time, including some for Thailand, of which I have descriptions or photos.

Here's the 1955 Lobnitz production: http://www.clydeships.co.uk/list.php?vessel=&year_built=1955&builder=156

Also, there are no missing yard numbers in the Clydeships data.


----------



## davidships

Mystery solved., with help from New Zealand
She was previously the rockbreaker TOKANUI built by Lobnitz in 1955 for construciton of port of Bluff NZ

www.clydeships.co.uk/view.php?year_built=&builder=&ref=26132


----------



## spongebob

davidships said:


> Mystery solved., with help from New Zealand
> She was previously the rockbreaker TOKANUI built by Lobnitz in 1955 for construciton of port of Bluff NZ
> 
> www.clydeships.co.uk/view.php?year_built=&builder=&ref=26132


I must have seen her in Bluff as in 1958 our Union co ship 'Navua' had the task of towing the Dutch suction dredge up to Lyttelton for further work after it had finished dredging the new Bluff harbour.
I can't recall the dredge name but I we'll remember the haul because the barge crew spent a couple of nights on board Navua and the Chief engineer dossed down on my day bed while I was on the 12 to 4.
He must have liked his spicy food as It took some time to get the smell of garlic out of the upholstery!

Bob


----------



## davidships

Thanks Bob
Quite distinctive - see photos now on www.clydeships.co.uk/view.php?year_built=&builder=&ref=26132


----------

